# IOPE Water Fit Lipstick



## Dawn (Aug 30, 2018)

Hydrate your lips using *IOPE Water Fit Lipstick *for the ultimate kissability – it will leave your lips looking and feeling irresistible. The highly glossy, rich and creamy texture of the lipstick glides on comfortably and stays in place. Following use, your lips will look beautifully shaped and sculpted. Botanical moisturizing compounds enhance the moisture retention capacity and create lips that are hydrated all day. ($28 each; Available for in-store purchase at Aritaum.)


----------

